# Delta delta transformer



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That is a delta wye transformer. Notice the 30° phase angles. At least that's what I'm seeing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn....my phone rang and ponyboy beat me to it. I was wondering how they were getting 208 from the xfmr without a wye config. unless it was a corner grounded delta and there was a high leg. That isn't the diagram for a high leg delta.


You already have a Delta/Wye in my opinion as well


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that looks like a center tapped delta on the secondary to me.










what is the loading on it ? you can most likely use a wye to replace it.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

wildleg said:


> that looks like a center tapped delta on the secondary to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the 208 secondary coming from then. I agree the actual picture looks ambiguous at best but I thought for sure it was a wye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know, I'm confused. that picture is messing with my head. I agree that 120Y208 would be wye voltages. I just don't understand that drwg.

anyhow marcus still has a 15kva 600 to 120/208 3p listed on their site, and you get em used too.

and it seems that is a "tee" configuration, similar to wye, and not to be confused with "scott tee". so it's for all purposes a delta-wye, and all's good.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

At least I'm not the only one who thought it was a weird drawing. Thanks guys.


----------

